# Mites Everywhere!!!(snake cage too)



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

I keep all of my reptiles and amphibians in one room, and the P. Terribilis's cage is adjacent to my ball pythons. When I noticed mites in the frogs cage I was not overly concerned because they don't bother the frog, also they haven't been really harming the plants. Since they weren't in a culture, I did not know how I would eliminate them, especially since the P.Terribilis is too big to eat them. But again, they weren't harming anything, I wasn't too concerned.

Stupid me... I didn't even think about if they would get to the snake cage. I know that for reptiles this is more of a problem because they will lay eggs within their scales. I immediately used a reptile mite solution, and sanitized everything in the cage with it, and have hopefully destroyed them all!!! 

Here's the dilemma- frog cage is the source, spray cannot be used on amphibians = more mites in my Ball Pythons cage (and possibly the other reptiles too) in the future.

So my real question is; is there anything I can do to safely and effectively remove the mites from the frogs' cage? (or is moving it just the best answer?)


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

I dont know about removing the mites... but I would keep on top of that ball python tank! i would bleach the hell out of that thing and take care of your snake with that solution everyday. I also read that you could put a dpg flea/tick collar in a tupperware in the tank. I had an outbreak two years ago... at the time i was unexperienced with mites ( i was 15) and had the mites get into all 14 of my snake enclosures, it is not fun rubbing meds on a burm (dont worry I dont have him anymore).

Anyway, there may be a way to get rid of the mites, but moving the tank ensures you wont have this issue again.

Hope that helped! Nick


----------



## kgj (May 2, 2014)

I'm no mite expert- but I believe that the mites that are commonly found in vivariums/cultures/etc aren't the same species that parasitize reptiles. One feeds on grain, the other feeds on blood. Hopefully someone else can chime in.


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

Alright, mint has been moved to a different location, and the snake is in a plastic tub in the corner watching me clean the cage. There are still some mites in the area where the frog used to be, should I put a flea collar or some other substance in its place after I have washed the surface?


----------



## jkooiman (May 2, 2010)

Hi Erica, The detrivore mites in the frogs substrate won't parasitize your pythons. Also, grain mites from the fruitfly cultures and roaming about your frog enclosure, and adjacent areas, don't pose a problem either. Likewise, I am pretty sure parasitic reptile mites can't/don't spread to amphibians, but I am not 100% sure about that. Good luck! JVK


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

All mites associated with the frog are either grain or soil mites. Neither will harm or even colonize near the snake.

If the snake has mites 'living' in it's enclosure, then they most certainly did not come from the frog.

If you place 'dog or cat collars' or other items with fumes near the frog, you will kill it.


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

ok, so we've established that they were different types of mites, which means it wouldn't be a problem if I moved the frog cage back in my room (my family is having issues with it being in its current location). But I think I will move it across the room to avoid further mishaps, and it seems like a better general place for the frog (next the the python, she was always a little warm). 

But the possibility still remains that the mites i saw in the snakes enclosure were the specific reptile mites for her. So I will continue bleach washing her cage supplies, and I will thoroughly check the other reptiles for any signs of also having the mites.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Snake mites and ball pythons are as commonly found together like peanut butter and jelly. Your snake or snakes already had them...guaranteed. Don't blame the frog.

It's always good practice to separate amphibians from reptiles and even further - water animals from 'non water' animals. Frogs and turtles should not be placed right next to snake or gecko enclosures for instance. Disease transmittal via water is a big concern.


----------



## medusa (Oct 30, 2011)

Like others said, the mites in the frog tank are not harmful. However if they are really dense to the point that they are spreading outside the tank it can be inconvenient (and kinda icky). If you want to reduce your mite population in the frog tank you could temporarily swap your terribilis out with other frogs that will eat the mites. Just about any Dendrobates (even big tinctorius), Ranitomeya or Oophaga will chow down on the mites until they are seemingly gone. (they wont get all of them though). The large Phyllobates typically ignore tiny prey. If you don't already have some of the other frogs, what a great excuse to get more, right?


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Mites in the frog vivs and isopod cultures are okay. In your flies and springtails cultures, not so much. They can be stressful on the snake if in large numbers. 
Here is a thread about controlling mites. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/166570-diatomaceous-earth-de-mite-control.html
I think the snake would benefit from having DE sprinkled in its enclosure. Read up and make an informed decision.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If the mites in the snake cage are black when they are adults and you can smush some of the bloated ones and see that they have red in them, they are not in any way from the frogs or their food and are snake mites. You have to take rapid and appropriate action to get the infestation under control. Keep in mind that snakes mites not only lay their eggs in small crevices where they can be protected from contact with disinfectants but can potentially go on walkabout which lets them reinfest the reptiles. Keep in mind that snake mites can infest pretty much all reptiles so you have to pay attention to the entire collection. On occasion it is possible to carry them to you collection by handing infested animals at either a show, store or other hobbyist. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------

